# Ok getting ready for my annual trip down to Oceanlakes



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Guy's . Will be heading down again 9/11 & should arrive that Saturday 9/12 for a 3 month stay. Last year if you know me I caught just shy of 300 fish off the surf. I'll be looking to brake that number this year & hopefully see some of my good friends down on the beach. I usually fish behind the Holiday Inn on any given day & I prefer low tide but usually fish all day. Don't catch all the fish before I get there. It's OK for you to fatten them up though!


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fly. if all goes well I'll be at Ocean Lakes next week. I'll let ya know how I do. Going to try to catch my own bait for the first time. Going to try cast netting the surf early and see what happens. Any recommendations for the OL area would be great. Going to try to hit the inlet and piers as well. Thanks for any info....


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had my best luck at the end of the property. Headed South just before the Holiday Inn in Surf Side. Hopefully the Mullet will be running & in the surf. Cut or fillet mullet on a hi- Low rig wil produce. Good Luck.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, seeing how your there for the next few months, I was wondering how the surf fishing is around Thanksgiving. I will be down there for two weeks and have never fished that late in the year. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

steelerfan said:


> Hey, seeing how your there for the next few months, I was wondering how the surf fishing is around Thanksgiving. I will be down there for two weeks and have never fished that late in the year. Any info is greatly appreciated.


Tons of black drum close in the surf, whiting, some reds, flounder and specks.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

So, it's better surf fishing as opposed to the month of July? That's when we come in the summer. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

steelerfan said:


> So, it's better surf fishing as opposed to the month of July? That's when we come in the summer. Thanks for the reply.


Usually quite a bit better, weather and water temp depending. 
Have caught lots of black drum, whiting and flounder all the way to Christmas some years. Last December caught a keeper flounder first 3 trips that month on fishbites.
No pinfish, lizardfish, and other summertime bothers.

PM me when you come down and we can get together and fish on the beach, pier or jetty. Hell might have a boat ready then.

Just to leave this out there, this was my worst ever summer of fishing the surf. I was too busy stacking flounder up off the pier lol


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I contact you when time gets closer. I won't know what to do if the pinfish are not stealing my bait all the time. Thanks again, Brian.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

2 years back the week of Thanksgiving I caught 68 fish in 5-1/2 hours in ocean lakes. One of the members here can vouch for that he saw me pulling in fish after fish. Isn't that right Beady?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Hi Guy's . Will be heading down again 9/11 & should arrive that Saturday 9/12 for a 3 month stay. Last year if you know me I caught just shy of 300 fish off the surf. I'll be looking to brake that number this year & hopefully see some of my good friends down on the beach. I usually fish behind the Holiday Inn on any given day & I prefer low tide but usually fish all day. Don't catch all the fish before I get there. It's OK for you to fatten them up though!


I know you do very well in the surf. Could you possibly give like a daily report on what you are catching? Might even start a thread to that effect. That would really be interesting to lots of folks. Thanks!


----------



## wrt1974 (Aug 18, 2015)

Getting ready to head down there tomorrow. Will be there 4th-7th then gotta work a few days (only live about 40 miles from Ocean Lakes) then will go back the 14th-20th. Hopefully we will get a bite or two! Heck, I would like to catch 6 to 8 in 5 1/2 hours much less 68!!! Dang!! lol


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be down next Saturday but not sure if I'll be fishing after a 11 hour drive. Sunday I'm looking at a house I'm looking to buy so I may not start to fish until some time Monday. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Hi Guy's . Will be heading down again 9/11 & should arrive that Saturday 9/12 for a 3 month stay. Last year if you know me I caught just shy of 300 fish off the surf. I'll be looking to brake that number this year & hopefully see some of my good friends down on the beach. I usually fish behind the Holiday Inn on any given day & I prefer low tide but usually fish all day. Don't catch all the fish before I get there. It's OK for you to fatten them up though!


Hey, have you arrived and how's the fishing??


----------

